# Two adorable white bunnies found in the street



## nose_twitch (Dec 3, 2009)

I found two domesticated young rabbits roaming the streets of Downey, California. They are both white, one male and one female. I suspect they are brother and sister and someone let them free because s/he didn't feel like taking care of them anymore. They are so tame that they let me catch them, and Iâm currently keeping them at my place. They were thirsty and hungry and seemed happy to be safe. Both of them enjoy being held and pet. 

I donât want to keep them permanently because I already have one bunny and I canât handle two more, so Iâm looking for a good home for them. Iâve already purchased a nice cage, and Iâm planning on getting the female spayed so there wonât be any more of them. They are extremely bonded and love being together, so they would have to be adopted out together. I can give all the pertinent supplies and a wealth of knowledge about how to litterbox train and otherwise incorporate them into your family. Please spread the word.

***Note: I am willing to take the time to find a good home, and I'm willing to travel a reasonable distance to place them. I am not looking to turn them over to a shelter or rabbit rescue. They can stay with me until I find the right person.***

Thanks for reading!!
Amanda


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 3, 2009)

Kudos on helping these guys out! I'm so glad they found their way to your home, and I hope they also find their way to a forever home when the time is right!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 3, 2009)

GOOD luck and GOOD Job!!! I wonder if there is any new members in your area on RO looking for a bunnies???


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the positive responses! I really hope someone will read this post and wish to adopt them. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## nikki8jean (Dec 3, 2009)

What an awesome thing you are doing for those little ones. Thank you from animal lovers and rabbits everywhere


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 9, 2009)

All, here are some pics of the rescues bunnies. I am willing to give the cage and all supplies away to whomever rescues them. They are SO friendly and cute and would love to have a good home. Both will be fixed by next week. They will make a perfect addition to your family!!

Here's the boy bunny being loved by a friend:






Here are pics of the cage I added a shelf to; the new family can have it:










Thanks for reading! :wave:


----------



## Envyme (Dec 18, 2009)

You are totally amazing!! Thanks for taking them in until they find a forever home!! You ROCK!! :highfive:urplepansy:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, you rock! Oh man, they look so sweet, too bad I can't take on 2 more buns . That cage is very nice, did you find it at a pet supply place?


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I'm still looking for a good home! Rasberry, it's a large dog crate that I found on craigslist for $40 (normally costs more than $100). I added a shelf for them to hop/lay on.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump.:bunnydance:

I still have the buns. Anyone interested?


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Update on the buns: To anyone who's following this thread, just thought I'd provide an update. Both bunnies have now been fixed. The poor female was pregnant with 8 bunnies, but they were aborted, sadly. It took her a full two weeks to recover, during which she was in my kitchen usually laying on a towel. For the first three days I had to syringe feed her, and I was scared she wasn't going to make it. Now, however, she has completely pulled through and is doing amazing! She won't stop binkying! She's also EXTREMELY affectionate. She will lick my hand for hours and actually jump up on the couch to cuddle up to me. I've never seen a rabbit like this! 

The boy bunny is currently on day four of recovery from his neuter and he's doing great. He's shyer around people than the girl, but he is very docile and sweet. Both bunnies are HIGHLY intelligent; as in, they both use their litterbox flawlessly! I suspect they are partly Dwarf Hotot because of the black circles around the female's eyes. I read up on that breed and they have all of the characteristics: docile, friendly, intelligent, active.

Anyway, that's my update. Please let me know if you can adopt these adorable bunnies. I can't keep them forever and I am positive they would make a family very happy!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 18, 2010)

I created a fan page for the buns on facebook. If you're on facebook, please become a fan of my site to spread the word about these bunnies! 

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pasadena-CA/Find-these-adorable-bunnies-a-home-in-2010/246603788079*


----------



## Envyme (Jan 18, 2010)

Just became a fan! So glad Momma pulled through but soo soo sad about the babies  Poor thing I am so glad she is recovered along with her hubby!

XOXO


----------



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2010)

Just want to say welcome back, Nose_Twitch, you were one of my favourite posters back in the day, loved reading about you and JJ. Missed you! 

Feel free to start another non-rescue post to update everybody. 


sas :welcome2


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 18, 2010)

EnvyMe, thanks so much for becoming a fan; I appreciate it!

Pipp, thanks for the welcome back...I was wondering if anyone would remember me!!  I remember you too, and I hope your bunny gang is happy and healthy. JJ is still kicking; he's around 5 years old now and just as lively as ever.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, you are doing such a wonderful job with these babies. I bet they would just love to stay living with you.

Now the bright question, "How do you become a fan on facebook?" Gosh I'm too old for all this stuff. LOL

Susan


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow Nose_twitch: sounds like those bunnies are doing really well! I am glad that they are both doing well after being fixed. If I didn't have two bunnies already I would take them. I am sure that you will find them great homes soon!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 19, 2010)

SOOOSKA, I think you have to be member of facebook; then, if you go to that URL I posted, you can click "Become a Fan."

Sweetie, thanks for your encouragement! I think I've covered all my online bases. Now, I need to create flyers and post them around at small animal hospitals and rescue centers. I have faith that they will be adopted in 2010. 

Thanks so much for your support!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are some more pics!

Grafton:





Kinsey:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2010)

Such pretty bunnies! I think the boy's coloring is siamese, but I'm not an expert. 

Have you looked into contacting local rescues/humane societies to see if they'll let you advertise them on their sites? I know some rescues will put your bunny up on Petfinder under their name, so that you can get some more publicity, and my Humane Society lets people list the animals they want to re-home on their website as well.

I bet Save A Bunny would help!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a great idea. I'll look into it, thanks!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen a bun with Grafton's colouration before! Beautiful guy


----------

